# Battle of the Fang rumoured tie-ins with Prospero Burns



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Gotten word that the new Space Marines Battle novel, Battle of the Fang is rumored to have tie-ins with Prospero Burns. Wondering the significance of this myself, as i can't quite put a finger on the actual tie-in sections. 

Anyone have thoughts on what the tie-ins might be? Here is the quotes from Black Library's site:



> It is M32, a thousand years after the Horus Heresy. The Scouring is over and the Imperium at the height of its post-Crusade power. When Magnus the Red is tracked down to Gangava Prime, the Space Wolves hasten to engage the daemon primarch. Even as Great Wolf Harek Ironhelm closes on his ancient enemy, the Fang on the Space Wolves home world is besieged by a massive force of Thousand Sons. A desperate battle ensues as the skeleton forces of Wolf Lord Vaer Greylock attempt to hold back the attacking hosts before the last of his meagre defences gives in. Though a single Scout ship survives to summon Great Wolf Harek Ironhelm back to Fenris, none of the defenders truly realise the full scale the horror that awaits them, nor what the Battle for the Fang will cost them all.


What i can assume is that it's a late bit of retaliation by the Thousand Sons. For the destruction of Prospero...

CP

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/12/battle-of-fang-rumored-tie-ins-with.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am looking forward to this book... It sounds interesting...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i am as well, looking forward to it.

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't mean to put a dampner on things, but it may well just be that minor things like terminology and maybe the odd reference to past-events. But even then that would be great!

From what I have read Chris has said the following in regards to _Battle of the Fang_:


> The book is by no means an official sequel to A Thousand Sons/Prospero Burns, but of course I've thought long and hard about how to reference the events in those two books properly.





> To give you an idea of how daunting the planning process was, the three books I read in preparation for it were A Thousand Sons, Helsreach and (an advance copy of) Prospero Burns.
> 
> Those were the books that set the benchmark. Those three. Let me tell you, after that it took me several weeks just to turn the computer on, let alone try to actually write anything...





> The focus of the book is very much on the Thousand Sons and the Space Wolves and where they're at in M32. It would be fascinating to write a book set between M30 and M40 where the institutional changes are detailed (as the Heresy books do), but I don't think that's really in the brief for a Space Marine Battles title.


With this being the most telling:


> The third influence was, of course, the mighty Prospero Burns. I won't be giving any spoilers away if I say that this was one of the finest books I've ever read from BL, and it was a huge help in getting the Space Wolves clear in my head. By the time I got hold of an advance copy I was about a third of the way through Fang, so I had to do some rewrites to make sure everything matched up. In my opinion, Dan has written the definitive Space Wolf book in PB, and I've taken his account as the principal template for my own rendering of the warriors of Fenris.
> 
> All that being said, though, BotF is my book. There are ideas there that are totally my own, and I've not tried to copy anyone's style or mannerisms. It was an enormous privilege to portray Fenris in all its savage glory, and to try to tell an epic tale with the action and depth it deserves. I'll have to wait to see what the readers make of it, especially those who play SWs or TSs. Experience tells me that not everyone will agree with my take on the characters, setting and story, since everyone has a different angle on them. But I hope that others will, and that it'll stand up alongside the other Space Wolf stories and further enrich their fantastic background.


Ultimately I think Chris having read the Prospero duology in the run-up to writing this novel will have taken the revelations/terminology/nature of both Legions from both novels into account. Very much looking forward to this one. 

EDIT: Here is a link to a Q&A session Chris did on B&C.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really hope it continues the themes used in _Prospero Burns_, those of the SWs being realistic and fatalistic abuot the purpose they feel the Emperor has made them for. I'm loving the whole "Everybody hates us but we don't care" attitude of the Rout in the book so far.

I haven't read any of Chris Wraight's work so far though. Can anyone attest to his writing skills?


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I haven't read any of Chris Wraight's work so far though. Can anyone attest to his writing skills?


Sword of Justice is very high quality. 

I would put it in par with the better Horus Heresy novels.

Then again, I feel a lot of the Fantasy novels are better than 40k novels to start with.

That being said, I expect this 40k (well 32k) novel to be top end stuff.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that the only definitive link to _A Thousand Sons_ and _Prospero Burns_ in this novel will be Bjorn the Fell-Handed, maybe Kaspar Hawser as well but thats unlikely.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I think that the only definitive link to _A Thousand Sons_ and _Prospero Burns_ in this novel will be Bjorn the Fell-Handed, maybe Kaspar Hawser as well but thats unlikely.


I don't think it'll be a physical link, more one reflecting the darker, more vicious side to the SWs that Abnett has introduced, rather than the amiable drunk stereotype in the Ragnar novels. That's what I'm hoping for anyway.


----------



## Malcador (Nov 19, 2010)

Would be interesting if we see Hauser again however unlikely it may be. I like the new take on the Wolves, I always disliked them prior to Prospero Burns because of how they were depicted, hopefully it shall continue in Wraight's book.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Um....wasn't it karl grymblood who actually saved the fang in this instance (going from memories of the 3rd ed codex) and so all of those new names are rather well, wrong?

~O


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Oldenhaller said:


> Um....wasn't it karl grymblood who actually saved the fang in this instance (going from memories of the 3rd ed codex) and so all of those new names are rather well, wrong?


Kyrl Grimblood was involved the second siege of the Fang, during the Age of Apostasy in M36. The book covers the first battle of the Fang, in M32, which involved the Thousand Sons.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Wraight said:


> Kyrl Grimblood was involved the second siege of the Fang, during the Age of Apostasy in M36. The book covers the first battle of the Fang, in M32, which involved the Thousand Sons.


ah, that's right. Thanks for weighing in Chris, anything else you can enlighten us with regarding specific tie-ins? 

My main question is, have you carried on the strong themes present in Prospero and 1k Sons? I've heard that your preparation for this book was fierce.

CP


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Meh, let the man keep such things secret for you Ploss; no sense in going into it with certain minor things ruined already. Spoils you discovering them while reading; better to believe you may see them rather than know you will.


What I would ask is how prevalent Bjorn is in the novel, but seeing him on the cover, knowing his saga, and preferring the surprise I'll wait and see. Though I do think I'll have to go through an older novel, like Masters of Magic, before getting my hands on this one.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Meh, let the man keep such things secret for you Ploss; no sense in going into it with certain minor things ruined already. Spoils you discovering them while reading; better to believe you may see them rather than know you will.
> 
> 
> What I would ask is how prevalent Bjorn is in the novel, but seeing him on the cover, knowing his saga, and preferring the surprise I'll wait and see. Though I do think I'll have to go through an older novel, like Masters of Magic, before getting my hands on this one.


lol I'm a reporter, what can i say. I need something to write about. 

although on the topic of other books, we've pretty much purged Masters of Magic from our collective memory... I would suggest Sword of Justice as a more realistic example of his current writing style, it was quite good. Although i'm sure this will differ in a sense, seeing as it's 40k.

CP


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Glory to the sons of the crimson king! Theres no sisters to save you now

Does anyone know of whose perspective this is from? A blood claw would make most sense, but I liked 1kSs (and in a way PB) for not turning either side into sterotypical monsters, both had a sullen atmosphere. Even if Magnus and his sorcs are going to be angry. 

Dark I would guess Bjorn features pretty heavily as he was in charge of the defense of the aett during the majority of this battle, the wolf lord was absent for some winter sun


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So Battle of the Fang will have a tie-in to Prospero Burns, and Prospero Burns has a tie-in to the _Ravenor_ trilogy...should be interesting at least :wink:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

can someone please just inbox me who this hauser is as i cant wait any longer. just give it to me straight and i might enjoy PB more if i know whats happening.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I am looking forward to this book... It sounds interesting...


Ill be honest i just want to see some Wolf ass get kicked by the Thousand sons.....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Some neat information was posted up on the Black Library's Blog; http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Battle-of-the-fang-sketches.html

Really looking forwards to this, now! And seeing as I wasn't entirely fond of Prospero Burns, I'm hoping for allot from Herr Wraight with this one.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

dunno how long this image as been out as the last time i looked it was avaliable but it looks sweet none the less!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Battle-of-the-fang.html


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> dunno how long this image as been out as the last time i looked it was avaliable but it looks sweet none the less!
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Battle-of-the-fang.html


Just a heads up, this the same image that a link is provided to in the first post.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

well i assumed that was just the OP adding abit of free advertising for his own project. clearly it was but hey ho!


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did mention to Chris at GDUK that he might want to have a word with Dan Abnett regarding the fluff of the Vlka Fenryka. It appears to have happened. Even if there are no direct links just staying in line with Sir Dan's new spin on them will be fantastic!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

having now finished Prospero Burns, i can say i'm certain of what the tie in is, with Battle of the Fang. I won't give it away unless you all want to know. It's sort of an ironic twist, really.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Raises hand* I wanna know!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I won't give it away unless you all want to know. It's sort of an ironic twist, really.
> 
> CP


Go on, I have my own idea of what it is, but lets hear yours. Put it in spoiler tags if you have to.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah definitely put it in spoiler tags, or PM the people who want to know.


p.s I want to know.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol, alright here it is:




Page 440: 
Bear's face was impassive. He showed no hint of pain, or discomfort as the priests worked at his stump with bone cutters and hooks. An augmetic would be fitted in time, but i saw him grimace slightly as a Dreadnought thumped by our position in the streaming downpour.
Drops of blood rain beaded Bear's face.
'I don't miss the arm,' he grumbled. 'Not when you consider.'
'Consider what? I asked.
'It's supposed to be an honour,' said Godsmote, nodding towards the Dreadnouht as it moved away. 'But who wants to lose so much they end up like that? That's no way to live forever.'
Bear nodded grimly.
------------

page 440:

I have remarked that whatever put the fluency in Juvjk and Wurgen into my mind did a good but imperfect job. Sometimes at points of stress or when distracted, I lapse, and mis-speak a word, regressing to the Low Gothic of my former life. For reasons i cannot explain, this is especially frequent in the case of terms for birds and animals.

From the outset, my mind had decided that Bear's name was _Bear_. But that was the Low Gothic translation. It was a habit that had stuck, and Bear, forever taciturn, had never seen fit to correct me.

In the language of the _Vlka Fenryka_, his name was _Bjorn._
--------------
page 442 (Hawser speaking)

In the coldest, deepest part of the cave, there is a blackness cut by a cold, blue glow. The air smells sterile, like a rock in a dry polar highland that lacks any water to form ice. It is far away from the soft warmth and the firelight of the cave ... It is there i will be forced to sleep out most of my days. I am too dangerous to keep among the Rout, too compromised. I know too much, and too much knows me. But the _Vlka Fenryka_ have grown fond of me, and with the strange, gruff sentimentality of theirs, they cannot bring themselves to quickly and mercifully cut my thread.

So i will be put to sleep in the deep cold of the ice, in stasis far below the Aett, with only Cormek Dod and the other muttering Dreadnoughts as companions. None of us like it there. None of us choose to be there ... Nevertheless, once in a while, when we are disturbed and revived, we are never content to see the daylight.

If you have to come and wake us, times are not good.




here's the ironic twist:



just want to point out that Bear, is one of the main Astartes in the entire novel. He gets a lot of screen time. 

as you've read, Bear/Bjorn has an aversion towards being a Dreadnought. Outwardly loathing their existence and professing his desire to not become one.

Although, as you know, _Battle of the Fang _ deals with _Bjorn the Fell-Handed_, which as it turns out is the name Bear is given after he receives his augmetic arm, and probably serves like that for a while. He is then somehow grievously injured and interred as a Dreadnought and awaken for the Thousand Sons invasion. 

I simply think it's ironic, that despite his not wanting to become a Dred, he ends up that way anyways.

Another thing i want to see, is whether or not Hawser makes another appearance. perhaps he is awaken as well for the invasion so he can make an account of the Wolves victory. who knows... That's the one part i'm not sure of.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah yeah, of course, thought that was it. :headbutt:

Also, It would be cool if:



Before the final battle, Hawser rallies the defenders by giving an inspring tale about how the wolves smote the Tsons before on Prospero, and how they will do so again. However, as much as I want it to happen, it probably won't .


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh I thought you knew about a secret tie-in, yeah it was pretty obvious who that character was as soon as you found out his real name.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Oh I thought you knew about a secret tie-in, yeah it was pretty obvious who that character was as soon as you found out his real name.


right, but that's the tie-in for those who haven't read it. As well as the prospect of the other character i mentioned. It's still up in the air whether or not he will be present. 

CP


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> So Battle of the Fang will have a tie-in to Prospero Burns, and Prospero Burns has a tie-in to the _Ravenor_ trilogy...should be interesting at least :wink:


What was the tie in with Ravenor I did not notice it?


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

jasonbob said:


> What was the tie in with Ravenor I did not notice it?


Eunicia.

The Cognitate are mentioned as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, I was hoping for some inside info. I'd already noted that link. Personally I think it might be the other character you mentioned. Bjorn could end up protecting him all over again, even if they are both dreads.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nah, they're blatant tie-ins. but it's still kind of neat. 

CP

but i doubt Hawser will become a Dred, he isn't even a SM.


----------

